

A Better System of Economics in light of technology - infinite_vision
http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/tarifi20110908

======
gerds
yawn, another central planner who doesn't grasp basic economics and knows what
everybody should be doing. saying that "short term thinking invalidates
economics" is like saying that "low gravity invalidates physics" and claiming
that we need "a new system of physics on the moon".

it's called a variable for a reason.

what annoys me most is that all of his ideas have been suggested and disproven
before, but these kind of people never even do basic research on that, they
just assume that their ideas are unique snowflakes that nobody else could ever
come up with.

~~~
infinite_vision
Please back up what you say with evidence. I happen to have several close
friends with PhDs in economics who support this system.

~~~
gerds
Why would I back my claims up with evidence? Those guys should back their
claim up, they're making it! I'm the guy who needs to be convinced here.

